# how to download windows xp recovery cd



## wandylove101 (Jul 26, 2008)

my laptop just crashed I just bought it 2 days ago used, but it didn't come with a recovery cd. I have a presario v5000, if anyone has any idea on what i can do please help!!!! the computer screen now reads please insert recovery cd, what can i do?????????/:upset::4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Crespo PC Serv (Jun 16, 2008)

right now ur goin to need to call hp customer service to order a recovery cd.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do you still have the recovery partition on the system? If not, you will have to contact the manufacturer of the computer and purchase a copy of the xp recovery cd. You cannot download it.


----------



## wandylove101 (Jul 26, 2008)

is there anything i can do online to get it working sooner?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

wandylove101 said:


> is there anything i can do online to get it working sooner?


can always download linux operating system and replace your windows with it. 

or 

you can post the problems you are having in a new thread and maybe someone here will be able to help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If your hard drive is still working may be you can try the steps here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post841779

This is I believe is the easier and shortest way to recover/restore your laptop to factory defaults. The other (longer) way is ordering from HP/Compaq website a recovery/restore CD.

Unfortunately you cannot get this via download.


----------

